# Discovering the beautiful SANTA CATARINA State - BRAZIL. Three pics per post



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Dud, you should evaluate a better form to pass the "mythical title" of the state in this thread... :lol:

The way it came it, it doesn't sound very "holly" ("santa" is english for "papai noel" :rofl to foreign ears, neither it brigs the notion that the state's name is SANTA Catarina, but "the Catarina state of beauty and christmas" :tongue3:

Just a tip, hope you don't mind my interruption! kay:

Ahh, WONDERFUL pics btw!!! :happy:

SC is surely one of the most beautiful states in Brazil, definately... :cheers2:


----------



## douglaszanette (Jul 17, 2008)

Panoramics view of *CRICIÚMA*:


Pry Oliveira









Fabricio Rocha


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Thina and Douglaszanette for your colaboration.

Wey, the change is done. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

And now, a lil bit of mountain region. Serra do Rio do Rastro road in Bom jardim da Serra town.










General view.


















The road.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

^^
Amazing place! :applause:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Tony.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

I introduced you now the city of Governador Celso Ramos, near to Florianópolis. It's an unknown city, but has some projects of 2 billion dollar in hotels and resorts. It has a great future.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

^^
Fantastic!!!:drool:


----------



## CF/PR (May 19, 2009)

pics from Blumenau, 300k people.

1








by farrapo

2








by Calvin

3








by blumenauonline.com.br


----------



## CF/PR (May 19, 2009)

more pics from Blumenau:

4.








by farrapo

5.








by schimidt

6. Panoramic








by schimidt


----------



## CF/PR (May 19, 2009)

now, pics from Joinville: the largest city of Santa Catarina state. 500k people

1.








by http://noticias.joinville.sc.gov.br

2.








by lion-40

3.








by jaurtorq


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Geoce said:


> And now, a lil bit of mountain region. Serra do Rio do Rastro road in Bom jardim da Serra town.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME !!!

Congrats to Brazilians for having Olympics 2016 in their country! :cheers:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^^^
Thanks man... We're really really happy for Rio....
Thanks for the comment too.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Another pics from Governador Celso Ramos, by me.










looking to São José city.


















Palmas beach.


----------



## Manezinho (Jul 14, 2009)

^^ Amazing pics. I love the view of Floripa from Governador Celso Ramos. :cheers:

Now, some pics of Florianópolis downtown:


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Awesome pics!:cheers:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Manezinho. These last pics show a typical sunday in the Florianópolis historic downtown.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Governador Celso Ramos









Governador Celso Ramos









Balneário Camboriú by brazilian forumer Anzo


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

The last pic is splendid Geoce. :cheers:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks man, but the last pic is not mine.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Lagoinha beach, Florianópolis.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Jurerê Internacional beach. 
Some typical homes.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Campeche beach, Florianópolis.









Santinho beach, Florianópolis


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Naufragados beach, Florianópolis


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Canasvierias beach, Florianópolis. Very popular to argentines.


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Que bonitas playas. kay:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^
Thanks man.


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR (Nov 13, 2006)

Santa Catarina state is the most beautiful in Brazil!!!

:drool:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Florianopolis é muito linda,mas Geoce,coloque também imagens do interior de SC


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

IMPÉRIO-BR said:


> Santa Catarina state is the most beautiful in Brazil!!!
> 
> :drool:


Thanks Imperio, and, Wellcome to this Thread.



> Florianopolis é muito linda,mas Geoce,coloque também imagens do interior de SC


Cara, vou mostrar sim, mas antes to tentando fechar um tópico pra cidade de Itá... Mas talvez eu poste já. Aliás, teu tópico tá mto bom.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Ta certo, valeu


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Florianópolis Downtown.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Itá, 6k peopple.


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR (Nov 13, 2006)

Lindos lugares!! kay:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^ Thanks man.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

A lil bit more of Itá.


















The Church









Partial view of the city.


----------



## Xaverloo (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Boddy! That´s a great state for sure. I could see it very clear...Great pictures! Gongratulations!!!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^ Thank you.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Itá again.


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Uauuuuuuuuuu, perfect photos Geoce...
I was in Floripa last summer, at reveillon...

I have some photos of "Jurere Internacional" , can I post it here ??
Hope you like!

* JURERE INTERNACIONAL - Rich Neighborhood in FLORINOPOLIS - CAPITAL OF SANTA CATARINA *
1.









2.









3.









4.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

LFellipe said:


> Uauuuuuuuuuu, perfect photos Geoce...
> I was in Floripa last summer, at reveillon...
> 
> I have some photos of "Jurere Internacional" , can I post it here ??
> Hope you like!


Man, your pics are great. I hope you enjoyed Floripa. Thanks.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

My pics from Itapema.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Itá, again.










City hall









Typical Avenue.









Typical landscape.


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Que buenas playas.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^
:yes:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Itapema, Meia praia beach:




















Itá.









Main Lake.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Balneário Camoboriú, 100 k.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Balneário Camboriú again.


----------



## AmandaSC (Jan 19, 2010)

nice topic, our beaches are fantastic, but don't forget our amazing State also has a countryside!


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR (Nov 13, 2006)

wow very nice!!! kay:


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

Geoce said:


> My pics from Itapema.


I thought everyone was tan and has perfect body in Brazil:lol:

Seriously though, nice pics. It's not often the other parts of Brazil are shown on ssc


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

AmandaSC said:


> nice topic, our beaches are fantastic, but don't forget our amazing State also has a countryside!


I agree, cause our countryside is simply amazing. But I need a lil bit more of time to post all my pics.




> wow very nice!!!


Thanks again Imperio-BR



> I thought everyone was tan and has perfect body in Brazil
> 
> Seriously though, nice pics. It's not often the other parts of Brazil are shown on ssc


That is a ugly truth.....:lol:
Itapema is one of most popular beaches. It's a beach to family. To see nice bodies you need to go to Floripa, Balneário Camboriú, Garopaba, Bombinhas....
By the way, thanks for the comment.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Florianópolis.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Floripa by Jakza









Blumenau by Marcos Sander









Pomerode. Another city with stronger German influence. by Jaime Blumenau SC


Pics from Flicr


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

^^ Nice beaches and cities full of culture


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^ Some cities are really amazing.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

São Joaquim National Park, Urubici, São Joaquim and Grão Pará. 









Grão Pará








Urubici








São Joaquim









Serra do Corvo Branco by Mathieu Struck









View from Canyon Laranjeiras by Mathieu Struck









Serra do Corvo Branco by Idalecio Santos


Pics from Flicr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

More pics from Florianópolis.



























Island of Campeche, Camcpehce beach.









Lagoinha beach.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Piratuba, 5k.


















By Fotoparceiros









By Fotoparceiros.









A typical hotel By Davi Ivanowski


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Gamboa Beach in Garopaba by Ju A

















Moçambique beach in Florianópolis by fotonato

















Bombas beach in Bombinhas by Jane Hilgert


Pics from Flicr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Florianópolis, the capital.










Lagoa da Conceição


















sendboard, Joaquina beach.









My pics.


----------



## Cristian _ (May 28, 2008)

Very good.


----------



## KL791 (Sep 24, 2009)

Here is a link reporting on Bombinhas also in Santa Catarina. I was there in January when I took a diving course! 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1057051&highlight=bombinhas

Rgs,


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Great shots. I really love Bombinhas.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Jurerê Beach, Florianópolis









by Marco Nunes









by Jakza









by Marco Nunes


Pics from Flicr

And a video about Jurerê and your parties in this last summer.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Florianópolis.

View from Trindade neighborhood









Brava Beach.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Hercílio Luz Bridge in Florianópolis. The main post card of the city by Armando Vernaglia









Fireworks in Florianópolis by ico.ia

















Pedra Branca neighborhood in Palhoça city by ico.ia

Pics from Flicr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Balneário Camboriú by Lilian Schade

















Corupá by Ivan Antonio da Rocha

















Mole Beach, Florianópolis by Adriano Lima

Pics from Flicr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Florianópolis









Beira Mar avenue partial view by Marco Nunes









Capoeira in Canasvieiras beach by Pablo O Palmeiro









Campeche beach by Tony Gálvez

Pics from Flicr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Criciúma, main city in the south of Santa Catarina by Rafael Hoffmann

















Imbituba by Tony de Marco

















Silveira beach in Garopaba by Pedruca

Pics from Flicr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Fraiburgo


















Hotel by Julyemarley









"Castelinho" museum by Julyemarley









Apple orchard by Hotel Renar

Pics from Flicr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Doutor Pedrinho
















Zinco Waterfall by Marcos Sander

São Francisco do Sul
















An old house by Marcos Sander

Blumenau
















City Hall of Blumenau by Jaime Blumenau SC

Pics from Flicr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Florianópolis
















Jurerê by Jakza

Urubici
















São Joaquim National Park by Mathieu Struck

Imbituba
















Rosa Beach by Luiz Fernando Diniz

Pics from Flicr


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

O brasil e lindo!

Santa Catarina se ve muy bien.

Gracias por las imágenes


----------



## Brazuca Surfer (May 13, 2007)

Woderfull!!!

It's a little country inside Brazil!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Mindtrapper0 said:


> O brasil e lindo!
> 
> Santa Catarina se ve muy bien.
> 
> Gracias por las imágenes






> Woderfull!!!
> 
> It's a little country inside Brazil!


Thanks for the comments guys...


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Floripa


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

I love Santa :cheers:

Keep posting.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^^^ Thanks man... :cheers:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

edit


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

São Francisco do Sul.
The city is the third older city of Brazil and was established in 1504.


















by Sirex 1









by Faustino Filho









by Parchen

Pics from Flicr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Itajaí, 160 k.


















by Emarquetti









by Alexandre H.









by El Onofre

Pics from Flicr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful Brazil. :bow:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^ Thanks a lot, Parisian Girl.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Brusque, 70k.



















by Érico Vieira









by Sandro Salomon









by Érico Vieira

Pics from Flicr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Geoce said:


> ^^ Thanks a lot, Parisian Girl.


You're welcome, Geoce! 

Loving all the photos, of course. Just beautiful.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Parisian Girl said:


> You're welcome, Geoce!
> 
> Loving all the photos, of course. Just beautiful.


Thank you again, Parisian Girl, I really hope you like it.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Petrolândia, 6k.

















by Viglio Schneider

Bombinhas

















by Zelivskeho

Florianópolis

















by Costão do Santinho Resort. Golf. SPA.

Pics from Flicr


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

São Francisco do Sul looks like a dream place, like taken from a magic kingdom and placed in South America by the art of magic itself.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^ Thanks.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Rio dos Cedros


















by Oddye









by Hats SC









by Hats SC

Pics from Flicr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, this incredible landscape is just so beautiful. :drool:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Parisian Girl said:


> Wow, this incredible landscape is just so beautiful. :drool:


Thanks a lot Parisian Girl.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Governador Celso Ramos


















by Dee Adams









by Dee Adams

Chapecó, 175k.


















by Robson Covatti

Pics from Flickr


----------



## Rodrigo1994 (Mar 1, 2010)

Chapecó my hometown. a dense city, very beautiful, organized, I
Chapecó love !!!!!

_________________
*Chapecó, largest city in western Santa Catarina*


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^
Chapecó is the city of my heart. I love that city. Thanks for the comment Rodrigo.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Amazing State Geoce, Great Thread!!!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Penha










Beto Carrero World, the largest theme park in Latin America.










by Elias Bammesberger









by Evandro Loss









Big Tower, World’s greatest extreme tower, an one hundred meter free fall gets to a speed of 120km per hour, by Beto Carrero World

Pics from Flicr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Palhoça, 100k.










Guarda do Embaú beach.









by Militsa









by Xiru









by Gabi Osterkamp

Pics from Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

next page.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Balneário Camboriú
















by Gustavo T. Franco

Blumenau
















by JAIME BLUMENAU SC

Itajaí
















by Ivo Castro Jr

Pics from Flickr


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

If I remember correctly, Santa Catarina is the only state other than RGS where it snows during the winter.

Which is kind of amazing.


----------



## Cristian _ (May 28, 2008)

*Joinville*









fabriziomotta









jaurtorq









Rodrigo E. Philipps


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

manrush said:


> If I remember correctly, Santa Catarina is the only state other than RGS where it snows during the winter.
> 
> Which is kind of amazing.


Yeah my friend... Santa Catarina is one of the most cold states of Brazil, but in Paraná state and Rio Grand do Sul state snows during the winter also. This year made -11º Celsius in Urubici, Santa Catarina State, with thermic sensation of -25º Celsius.
By the way, thanks for the comment.

Great pictures Cristian_. Joinville is awesome.


Urubici.

















by meirelesevandro, Flickr.









by FrejART

Indaial

















Typical german home in Indaial by Fernando Pasold.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Imbituba, Ibiraquera lagoon and Ibiraquera beach.

















by Eduardo Bechara Navratilova









by CarolinaVNunes









by WindSurfSantos


From Flickr.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Snowed again in Santa Catarina this year.


Urubici.


















by Brazilian forumer DSoares.









by Markinho.









by Metsul.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Balneário Camboriú

















by Dieter.Gross

Itapema

















by Eliézer









by Ivo Castro Jr


Pics from Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

WONDERFUL


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^
Thanks.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

A Great thread of a wonderful State Geoce!!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

impressive skyline on post #207!


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Super thread! Congrulations!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Yellow Fever said:


> impressive skyline on post #207!





> A Great thread of a wonderful State Geoce!!





> Super thread! Congrulations!


Thanks.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Piratuba

















by Darlancorral









by Darlancorral









by Heltonbiker

Pics from Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Florianópolis



































by Fabricio Sousa

Pics from Flicr


----------



## wayfarer_ (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome thread! Can't believe I haven't seen it before...

Here are some pics of my own!

Sunset at Hercílio Luz bridge (Downtown Floripa)









Sunrise at Brava beach (North shore Floripa)









Sunrise at Lagoa da Conceição (East shore Floripa)









:cheers:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^
Sem stress, meu caro. Quando quiser contribuir com boas capturas do nosso Estado, o tópico estará a sua disposição....:cheers:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Florianópolis

















Lagoa da Conceição by André Damasco









Cacupé by Everton Flávio

Laguna

















by Hilton Lebarbenchon

Pics from Flicr


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

amazing pics!! :cheers:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^ Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Praia Grande. The city of the canyons...


















Malacara Canyon by J. Ramos.









Fortaleza Canoyn by Roberto Paradotto.









Itaimbezinho Canyon by Anotnio Oliveira Jr.

Pics from Flicr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful canyon :yes:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^:yes:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Bombinhas


















Bombinhas beach by Photographer_Carecones









Mariscal Beach by jbpacheco









Quatro ilhas beach by Arlete

Pics from Flicr


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

:drool: great ones!!
I feel sorry each time I come here cause I remember that SC won't be that much seen by the world in 2014 WC.. It is a shame such a beautiful state with wonderfull cities and infrastructure be out of the WC due to politic issues.. Anyways keep posting, we love it!! :cheers:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^
Don't worry dude, Fortaleza will be an excellent Brazilian postal card. I would like to see Florianópolis in this "team", but I believe Brazil will be represented very well.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Urubici


















ASerra do Corvo Branco by Mathieu Struck


Curucaca Eco-Condominium in Urubici








typical house and landscape by Dario Lins









another house by Dario Lins

Pics from Flicr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Balneário Camboriú


















partial view... by Miguel Angelo









looking to South by Dioane









looking to North by Diogo Freitas Ramos


Pics from Flicr

And a video about Balneário Camboriú, a paradise for house-music lovers.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Florianópolis










Brava beach, north of island...









by Marcelo "jade"









by **Clarice**









by Ana Luz

Pics from Flicr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Florianópolis


















a roving eye









Rodrigo_Soldon









Rodrigo_Soldon

Pics from Flicr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Joinville, the largest city of Santa Catarina State, 500k. The city of flowers and the dance.


















Bolshoi Ballet by jaurtorq









typical home by jaurtorq









by Tomé Gonçalves

Pics from Flicr


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

WOW! Great pictures!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^ Thanks man...


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Santa is such a great place to be in Brazil, I miss this place already.


----------



## DSoares (Jan 12, 2009)

Terrific thread, Geoce! All the places are incredible and the pics show it us perfectly!

You´re a traveller guy. Keep doing it!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

dutchmaster said:


> Santa is such a great place to be in Brazil, I miss this place already.


I agree. I love the diversity of Santa.



> Terrific thread, Geoce! All the places are incredible and the pics show it us perfectly!
> 
> You´re a traveller guy. Keep doing it!


Thanks DSoares. It's easy travel with Flickr...:lol:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Freio Rogério.


















Niponica headquarters of the Community Celso Ramos in Frei Rogerio by Jornal A Semana - Curitibanos


Pomerode 


















by Alessandra.A.









by Pillmann

Pics from Flicr


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Waw! Sensational!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^ Thanks man.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Timbó.


















by Fernando Pasold









by Fernando Pasold

Balneário Camboriú


















by Zé Maciel


Pics from Flicr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Praia Grande.


















Fortaleza Canyon by simonezgeo









secret rock by Daianasilva









Malacara Canyon by Amilton Marcelino (Morada dos Canyons)


Pics from Flicr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^



Wow, stunning photos....


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^
Thanks.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Garopaba



















by Roberto Peradotto









by Guido Ferneda









by FOTONICO.BR


Pics from Flicr


----------



## wayfarer_ (Mar 10, 2010)

The first pic of Garopaba is simply AMAZING!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Geoce said:


> Garopaba



Wow, so beautiful....:cheers:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^ Thanks.


----------



## Manezinho (Jul 14, 2009)

São José
SC's 4th largest city, 210k.


----------



## Manezinho (Jul 14, 2009)

^^
Oops! Sorry, I've posted too many pics.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^ Sem estress Manezinho. Se tiver alguma foto que consiga mostrar a densidade de São José, ficarei agradecido. A cidade merecia espaço aqui. Valeu mesmo.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

do Rosa Beach, Imbituba.






















by Guido Ferneda









by Dudu Donnabella









by Mullermarcelo


Pics from Flicr


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

:eek2:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^
:colgate:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Treze Tílias. The most austrian city in America.



















by Darlancorral









by Giro Bikes









by Henrique Oscar Loefler


Pics from Flicr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Florianópolis



















by Alessandra.A.









by Maria-Julia Costa Severeiano









by Rafael Peixoto_

Pics from Flicr


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

The best!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Governador Celso Ramos.



















by Thiagohille









by E-Music









by Gelci

Pics from Flicr


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow amazing Pics Geoce!!

Depois do Rio, é o estado que eu acho mais bonito!!!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

lucasjss said:


> Wow amazing Pics Geoce!!
> 
> Depois do Rio, é o estado que eu acho mais bonito!!!


^^
Thanks Lucasjss...
A recíproca é verdadeira, só que eu posiciono o Rio depois de Santa...:lol:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

São Joaquim.


















by Generoso Mrack









by Phaukas

Rancho Queimado


















by Ruy Vasco


Pics from Flicr


----------



## Macaquito (Jan 16, 2011)

very exotic state :drool:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree...:lol:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Bombinhas.



















by Juli Marques









by slotysthephanie









by Luisandres


Pics from Flicr


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

WAW!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^
Thanks.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Joinville, the largest city.


















by Mauro Fanha









by J & J 2007









by Mauro Fanha


Pics from Flicr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Bom Jardim da Serra.


















by Marco Walenberg









by Pry Oliveira









by Abi_zaid



Ahd a video about a recent drifting in "Serra do Rio do Rastro".
]



Pics from Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

the proper way to provide link to the flickr photos is in my new "How to credit flickr photos" thread. Thanks!


----------



## GabrielLDB (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice pics!
Now I know why I and thousands of Paranaenses stays In Santa Catarina to spend their holiday times in your State!
SENSATIONAL!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^ for that reason, I believe Santa Catarina is a extension of Paraná State...:lol:.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Brava beach, Itajaí.













Warung Praia Brava/SC por Marcos Chierici, no Flickr


Sem título por Dioane, no Flickr


Kiwi - Praia Brava - Balneario Camburiú por Photos Guilherme e, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Garopaba.












Beach scene - Rosa Norte, Imbituba, SC, Brazil por Pedruca, no Flickr


Ferrugem por marysea, no Flickr


Ferrugem -SC por MPBelarmino, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Cacupé neighborhood in Florianópolis












Vista Cacupé por L.R. Mariano, no Flickr


Cacupé por L.R. Mariano, no Flickr


Amanhecer em Floripa - Cacupé por Rodrigo M', no Flickr


----------



## wayfarer_ (Mar 10, 2010)

^^

:drool: ...Breathtaking place!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

jffaraco said:


> ^^
> 
> :drool: ...Breathtaking place!


I agree.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Itapema












Itapema por André Miechuanski, no Flickr


E o que eu quero? por François Yukio Reghin Sumi, no Flickr


Meia Praia - Itapema - SC por vanessamendes, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Blumenau, the land of Oktoberfest.













vila germanica, oktoberfest por NA ARENA COMPANY, no Flickr


4º Desfile da Oktoberfest de Blumenau-SC. Blog www. jaimebatistadasilva.blogspot.com por JAIME BLUMENAU SC, no Flickr


TEATRO CARLOS GOMES por james.orsi, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Gaspar.












FAZZENDA Park Hotel por filipepitz, no Flickr


FAZZENDA Park Hotel por filipepitz, no Flickr


Fazzenda Park Hotel por Idalecio Santos, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

São José.












Bom Abrigo 11 por André Damasco, no Flickr


Vista da minha janela... por Alessandra.A., no Flickr


CORES DA NOITE por marlonflp, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Morro da Cruz view.... Florianópolis.













Noturnas Vista Morro da Cruz por L.R.Mariano Photo, no Flickr


Florianópolis por GabrielFontes, no Flickr


Floripa - Morro da Cruz por Rafael Douglas da Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Guarda do Embaú Beach, Palhoça.











El paraiso / Paradise por .:Adry:., no Flickr


PESCADOR SOLITÁRIO por marlonflp, no Flickr


Brasil 2006 - 2007 por Il gatto canalla, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Urubici.












Buscando imagens por casadepedraatelier, no Flickr


P1030518 por alanlangdon, no Flickr


Serra Catarinense - Parque Nacional Sao Joaquim - Canion Laranjeiras por Caminhos do Sertão Cicloturismo, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Itapema



(HDR) por guiceccatto, no Flickr


Itapema - Praia da Ilhota por Bruno Feu, no Flickr


Itapema [1] por Alessandra.A., no Flickr


----------



## wayfarer_ (Mar 10, 2010)

Geoce said:


> Morro da Cruz view.... Florianópolis.
> 
> (...)


Wow! These pics from Morro da Cruz are amazing! The second one looks like a SimCity town... :laugh:

This thread is one of my favorites, and keeps getting better day after day. Great job, Geoce!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^
Thanks Jffaraco... and, be cool.. I'll keep posting.:cheers:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Blumenau.













Multidão no Desfile da Oktoberfest de Blumenau neste sábado dia 15/10/2011. por JAIME BLUMENAU SC, no Flickr


4º Desfile da Oktoberfest de Blumenau-SC. BLOG www. jaimebatistadasilva.blogspot.com por JAIME BLUMENAU SC, no Flickr


2011-10-15_16-04-09_352 por cervejagourmet, no Flickr


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

The pictures are incredible


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful photos.....:cheers2:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Canasvieiras Beach, Florianópolis.












Sem título por José_Vargas, no Flickr


Azul delícia por Public Daniel, no Flickr


Sem título por José_Vargas, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Garopaba.












Garopaba - SC por Everton Leonardi, no Flickr


#51 * 15.03.2009 por stupidTon, no Flickr


Hilltop beach houses - Ferrugem Norte, Garopaba, Santa Catarina, Brazil por Pedruca, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Joinville.












Joinville-SC-Brasil..Não vá para a luz no fim do tunel... por jaurtorq..., no Flickr


Sem título por maiaraluize, no Flickr


Praia Vigorelli . Joinville . Santa Catarina . Brasil por Katafraktas, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Imbituba.











Praia da Luz y Praia da Ibiraquera por Eduardo Bechara Navratilova, no Flickr


Baleia Franca Imbituba - SC por Mauro Queiroz Barbosa, no Flickr


Ibiraquera - Imbituba/SC por Rodrigo Menezes de Oliveira, no Flickr


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

mg: This page alone just left me speechless! Thanks for sharing these beautiful photos Geoce, keep them coming!


----------



## rsol2000 (Mar 19, 2007)

The location scenes were shot in the State of Santa Catarina (Brazil)


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

maniacoargento said:


> mg: This page alone just left me speechless! Thanks for sharing these beautiful photos Geoce, keep them coming!


And I'm gald for that....:colgate:

rsol2000.. thanks for share this video.... I can see a lot of beautiful places of Urubici town.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Ribeirão da Ilha district, Florianópolis.












ribeirão da ilha por J. de Vargas, no Flickr


Para admirar a paisagen por Apenas um olhar, no Flickr


Casas antigas... por Alessandra.A., no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

next page.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Blumenau












Blumenau por fabiomassola, no Flickr


Prefeitura de Blumenau vista de longe por JAIME BLUMENAU SC, no Flickr


Panorâmica - Morro do Aipim por Allyson Correia, no Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful, lovely shots from Santa Catarina, Brazil....:cheers:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Linguine said:


> beautiful, lovely shots from Santa Catarina, Brazil....:cheers:


Thanks, Linguine...


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Praia Grande.











Sem título por andré k. lane, no Flickr


canion por Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr


Canyon Fortaleza por Lucas Brentano, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Cacupe neighborhood, Florianopolis.











Cacupe 2 por andrevanzin, no Flickr


Vista Cacupé por LRM foto - cine - arte, no Flickr


Cacupé por dveras, no Flickr


----------



## wayfarer_ (Mar 10, 2010)

Amazing pictures! :drool:

Specially the second one from Cacupe/Florianónpolis. I've never seen a pic from this angle before. Very good!


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Geoce said:


> canion por Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr


 Oh God, this is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

jffaraco said:


> Amazing pictures! :drool:
> 
> Specially the second one from Cacupe/Florianónpolis. I've never seen a pic from this angle before. Very good!


Thanks Jffaraco.
That pic probably was take from a famous condominium in Cacupé.. I think you know it.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

maniacoargento said:


> Oh God, this is absolutely gorgeous!


Thanks for your comment, Maniacoargento.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Campo dos Padres, Anitápolis.











FACE SUL DA SERRA DO CORVO BRANCO EM URUBICI. Vista dos contra-fortes da Serra Geral com aproximadamente 800 metros de altura. Urubici/SC. Junho/2009. por meirelesevandro, no Flickr


À CAMINHO DO CAMPO DOS PADRES EM ANITÁPOLIS. Lindo visual na localidade de Serrinha, bem próximo ao Morro do 50 (1.650 metros). Esta região, junto com o Morro da Igreja, são as maiores elevações do Estado de Sta. Catarina. Anitápolis. Novembro/2009. por meirelesevandro, no Flickr


CAMPO DOS PADRES - ANITÁPOLIS/SC. Foto tirada próximo à Trilha dos Índios, durante travessia Anitápolis/Santa Rosa de Lima pela antiga Trilha dos Jesuítas. Setembro/2007 por meirelesevandro, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Brava Beach, Florianopolis.












MOLDURA NATURAL por marlonflp, no Flickr

praia brava por Marcelo "jade", no Flickr

Praia Brava - Florianópolis - SC por jamilyfardo, no Flickr


----------



## wayfarer_ (Mar 10, 2010)

^^

My favorite beach in Florianópolis... Stunning pictures! :cheers:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

jffaraco said:


> ^^
> 
> My favorite beach in Florianópolis... Stunning pictures! :cheers:


One of my favorites too.... and thanks again 4 the comment.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Garopaba. Other surf paradise in Santa Catarina.











\2005-12 - 2006-01 Brasil\2006-01 Garopaba\DSC02014.JPG por atramos, no Flickr


Garopaba e Siriú por Ivan Roberto Becher Machado, no Flickr


Garopaba/SC por diegocunha, no Flickr


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Stupendous!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Cbr Domes said:


> Stupendous!


Thanks... :colgate:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Pedra Branca neighborhood, Palhoça






































Photos by Brazilian forumer Lucasniero.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Serra do Rio do Rastro, Bom Jarim da Serra.











Serra do Rio do Rastro - SC por Rolinho, no Flickr


O Topo da Serra do Rio do Rastro por Rio do Rastro Eco Resort, no Flickr


Estrada da Serra do Rio do Rastro por wired2cash, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Piçarras











Pescar é preciso! por deltafrut, no Flickr


Balneário Piçarras por JJunior2, no Flickr


Barcos na Praia de Piçarras  por marcello soares, no Flickr


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Piçarras :laugh:


Grandes fotos de Sta Catarina!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Cbr Domes said:


> Piçarras :laugh:
> 
> 
> Grandes fotos de Sta Catarina!


Pois é... o nome não é dos melhores não...hehe.

Mas novamente, muito obrigado pelo comentário... e saudações a Portugal, que em Santa Catarina também tem grande influência pela colonização açoriana no nosso litoral.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Balneário Camboriú.











Balneario Camboriu, Brasil por by Horacio - Photography, no Flickr


Balneario Camboriu 01-12 por Osmar Arcanjo, no Flickr


Balneário Camboriú - Santa Catarina por Magro_Costa, no Flickr


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing view, amazing skyline....:cheers2:


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Excellent Thread! :bow: :bow:


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

epper: Eu amo te Brazil !


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Ujeen said:


> Gorgeous!


I hope u really enjoy it.



Linguine said:


> amazing view, amazing skyline....:cheers2:


And impressive for a city with just 100k inhabitants.



Loro. said:


> Excellent Thread! :bow: :bow:


Thanks, Loro.



asparuh88 said:


> epper: Eu amo te Brazil !


I'm glad for that. :cheers:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Lagoa da Conceição neighborhood, Florianopolis.











DSCF7094 por Geoce, no Flickr


DSCF7098 por Geoce, no Flickr


DSCF6958 por Geoce, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Bombinhas










Bombinhas #8204 por Ismar dos Santos, no Flickr


Bombinhas. por Maiara.R, no Flickr


Bombinhas, Bombinhas por pauverog, no Flickr

And a video about Bombinhas... a lil town with 39 Beaches.


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Love that place! I'm sure that some day i will visit santa Catarina and Brasil at all ! And i hope that this beauty will remains like this for allways!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^

Thanks again for the comment. If you need to know anything about Santa Catarina, please, just ask me. Will be a pleasure. :cheers:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Rancho Queimado











Queimada Grande - Rancho Queimado por Caminhos do Sertão Cicloturismo, no Flickr


Rural feeling por philippedebled, no Flickr


Rancho Queimado SC Retiro Espiritual por ♥♥♥Lizete artes♥♥♥, no Flickr


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Geoce said:


> ^^
> 
> Thanks again for the comment. If you need to know anything about Santa Catarina, please, just ask me. Will be a pleasure. :cheers:


Yes  How many protected zone or natural parks are there? Thank you!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, such beauty. :drool:


----------



## Konkas (Apr 18, 2012)

FANTASTIC!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

asparuh88 said:


> Yes  How many protected zone or natural parks are there? Thank you!


Thanks again for your comment. Well, 41% of natural forests are untouched and protected in Santa Catarina. The most famous parks are Serra do Tabuleiro, Serra Dona Francisca, Serra do Rio do Rastro, Parque Nacional dos Aparados da Serra, Campo dos Padres... I'll post some photos of these parks in a few days. 



Parisian Girl said:


> Wow, such beauty. :drool:


Thanks, Parisian Girl.




Konkas said:


> FANTASTIC!


I'm glad for that. Thanks you. And wellcome to this thread, Konkas.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Jurere neighborhood, Florianopolis.











Jurerê International, Florianópolis - SC por bgcarvalho, no Flickr


Lamborghini Gallardo Spyder por www.V12BR.com, no Flickr



_MG_0576 por Mariana Boro, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Urubici.












Urubici, SC, Brasil por birdaum, no Flickr


costões da serra do mar - SC por Júlio César Knoll, no Flickr


marcus zilli - Natureza-45 por Marcus Zilli, no Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible shots from Santa Catarina...:cheers2:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Linguine said:


> incredible shots from Santa Catarina...:cheers2:


Thanks, Linguine.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Urubici.











Travessia Morro da Igreja x Serra do Rio do Rastro - Parque Nacional São Joaquim SC_107 por Clube Trekking 2012, no Flickr


Travessia Morro da Igreja x Serra do Rio do Rastro - Parque Nacional São Joaquim SC_188 por Clube Trekking 2012, no Flickr


Travessia Morro da Igreja x Serra do Rio do Rastro - Parque Nacional São Joaquim SC_152 por Clube Trekking 2012, no Flickr


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

beautiful like always !


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

asparuh88 said:


> beautiful like always !


Thanks again, Asparuh88.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Florianopolis downtown.











Vista do Morro da Cruz - Floripa por Alex Nunes Fotografia, no Flickr


Luzes por Alessandra.A., no Flickr


Beira Mar Florianopolis Panorama por _Petersen_, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Treze Tílias.











Prefeitura de Treze Tílias e Monumento ao Imigrante por Leandro Mafi, no Flickr


Treze Tílias Park Hotel por Leandro Mafi, no Flickr


11172010_treze_tilias 005 por Giro Bikes, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Itapema











. por Luiz Carlos Feliponi, no Flickr


vista aérea - marina e Ilha do Pirata por Plaza Hotéis, no Flickr


Itapema/SC por Alessandra.A., no Flickr


----------



## hantikovisk (Jun 26, 2012)

Brazil is Brazil ♥


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

hantikovisk said:


> Brazil is Brazil ♥


Yeah... and wellcome to this thread, Hantikovisk.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Itajaí.











Brava Beach Itajaí Sc por Dioane, no Flickr


Praia Brava por emarquetti, no Flickr


Vista geral do molhe por Júnior Dias, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Rio dos Cedros.











Casa de Campo por Giba Härbe, no Flickr



A Casa do Lago por Fernando Felix, no Flickr



Golden Reflections On The Lake! por Fernando Felix, no Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful...:cheers:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Linguine said:


> beautiful...:cheers:


^^


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Campeche Beach, Florianopolis.











Ilha do Campeche. (54) por Priscila Rejane, no Flickr


Campeche - Florianópolis por Japa 森, no Flickr


Morro das Pedras04 por Emerson Cardin, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Bombinhas.











Sepultura - Bombinhas SC - Brasil (03) por Cicloquimico, no Flickr


Praia de Bombas, 2009 por Jefferson L., no Flickr


Bombinhas - SC e região por Chan360, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Wilkommen aus Pomerode.












pomerode sc  por giovannifotografias, no Flickr


pomerode sc  por giovannifotografias, no Flickr


Wilkommen aus Pomerode! por Érico Vieira, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Garopaba, central beach.











Vista de Garopaba por Vanderli S. Ribeiro, no Flickr


Garopaba desde el morro por mpl2106, no Flickr


Garopaba por Vanderli S. Ribeiro, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Florianopolis, Santinho Beach.











floripa_santinho_danibaum por danibaum, no Flickr


Costão do Santinho - Florianópolis / SC por Novità Turismo, no Flickr


Poderia ser a vista da minha janela. por Michel Téo Sin, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Palhoça












Fortaleza de Nossa Senhora da Conceição de Araçatuba por Pedro de Freitas Jr, no Flickr


GUARDA DO EMBAÚ, SC por marlonflp, no Flickr


Pedra Branca - Palhoça - SC por Alex Xavier, no Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the nice photos...


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Linguine said:


> thanks for the nice photos...


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Balneário Camboriú.


















Vista aérea de Balneário Camboriú  por Zé Maciel


Balneário Camboriú - SC por dirceu1507, no Flickr


BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIÚ por dirceu1507, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Urubici.











Pedra Furada e Neblina #3 / "Stone with a Hole" and Fog #3 por k.jessen, no Flickr


Serra Catarinense por Rafael Peixoto_, no Flickr


South of Brazil - 05 august 2010 - Urubici SC por marlonschmidt, no Flickr


----------



## CavaloMarinho (Jun 16, 2012)

tudo muito lindo, amo meu estado!


----------



## CavaloMarinho (Jun 16, 2012)

<3


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

CavaloMarinho said:


> tudo muito lindo, amo meu estado!


Obrigado pelo comentário, CavaloMarinho. Sempre que puder, atualizo esse tópico. Valeu mesmo. Se possível, acompanhe a evolucação do mesmo.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Florianopolis











Florianópolis por Alessandra.A., no Flickr


Floripa por Alessandra.A., no Flickr


Barco por Alessandra.A., no Flickr


----------



## wayfarer_ (Mar 10, 2010)

^^

Awesome! :drool:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great photos...:cheers:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

jffaraco said:


> ^^
> 
> Awesome! :drool:


:cheers:



Linguine said:


> thanks for the great photos...:cheers:


Thank you again.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

SÃO BENTO DO SUL.











Igreja de São Bento do Sul por aleszev, no Flickr


IMG_1196 por susanklimmek, no Flickr


Centro, São Bento do Sul / SC por Christian_R., no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Praia Grande.











Canyon Itaimbezinho por Itamar Vieira, no Flickr


Canion Fortaleza por Ivan < Georeferred Pictures! >, no Flickr


DSC03628 por giseleboa, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Governador Celso Ramos











Fortaleza de Santa Cruz- Anhatomirim por Dircinha -, no Flickr


af1209_8673 por Adriana FÃ¼chter, no Flickr


boats on the Tinguá beach por thiagohille, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Imbituba.











BRTREKKING  por BrTrekking Tour, no Flickr


Férias para seus pés por Gazoni, no Flickr


cores acentuadas por Andrea Brum, no Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Laguna











CARDOSO BEACH,LAGUNA,SC,BRAZIL. por msokal, no Flickr


Estátua de Anita Garibaldi (Laguna/SC) por ☆ Noemi Melo ☆ ☾ ☆, no Flickr


Praia do Mar Grosso - Laguna por romulo_camillo, no Flickr


----------



## FloripaGirl (Feb 3, 2013)

Geoce- your pictures are amazing!! You seem to know a lot about SC. I wonder if you could help me out with a couple of questions.. i know this is probably not the best thread but worth a shot. I am from UK but have been living in Lagoa (Floripa) for the past year with my husband (brazilian). We are looking to move (still in state) in the upcoming months. We are not sure if we want to stay in Floripa or go off the island. We have been looking into a few options- Garopaba, Bombinhas and will also consider staying on the island. How do these places compare to Lagoa in regards to safety, lifestyle/winter etc. And what about other places on the island? Thanks so much!! Again- your pics are awesome!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing nature photos from Santa Catarina. :cheers:


----------



## Neerlandense (Jan 26, 2013)

Undoubtedly, one of the most beautiful states of Brazil.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Neerlandense said:


> Undoubtedly, one of the most beautiful states of Brazil.


I agree....:lol: Thanks for te comment, Neerlandense.



Linguine said:


> amazing nature photos from Santa Catarina. :cheers:


Thanks Linguine.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

FloripaGirl said:


> Geoce- your pictures are amazing!! You seem to know a lot about SC. I wonder if you could help me out with a couple of questions.. i know this is probably not the best thread but worth a shot. I am from UK but have been living in Lagoa (Floripa) for the past year with my husband (brazilian). We are looking to move (still in state) in the upcoming months. We are not sure if we want to stay in Floripa or go off the island. We have been looking into a few options- Garopaba, Bombinhas and will also consider staying on the island. How do these places compare to Lagoa in regards to safety, lifestyle/winter etc. And what about other places on the island? Thanks so much!! Again- your pics are awesome!


First, sorry for the delay in replying. I write in Portuguese, because I have difficulty to writing in English. As you said your husband is Brazilian, I think he can help you translate text. Ok? And thanks for the comment. I hope I can help you with your question.


Conforme você disse que mora em Floripa, com o seu marido, e disse procurar um lugar que tenha um estilo de vida parecido com o da Lagoa, eu tenho algumas sugestões. Primeiramente, vou recomendar somente lugares próximos ao mar e de cidades de porte médio, já que Santa Catarina não possui cidades grandes.

Floripa – pontos positivos: é a capital, possui boa gama de serviços e de lazer. A cidade tem ótimas praias, um inverno com frio ameno, como todas as outras cidades do litoral, sendo muito próxima da Serra, onde existem montanhas muito bonitas (veja nas páginas anteriores). Existem festas boas para todos os gostos em todos os lugares da Ilha. Cada bairro, geralmente, tem vida e estilos próprios. Com as futuras obras de mobilidade, o novo aeroporto, e outras obras de infraestrutura, a cidade irá melhorar muito. Pontos negativos: no verão a cidade fica muito lotada e não suporta o aumento de turistas. Como é uma cidade de apenas 400 mil habitantes faltam muitos serviços e opções que só existem em cidades maiores. Considere os bairros da Lagoa, Canto da Lagoa, Novo Campeche, Açores, Santo Antonio de Lisboa, Cacupé, João Paulo, Beira Mar Norte, Cachoeira do Bom Jesus. No Continente, os bairros de Coqueiros, Abraão e Itaguaçu e Bom Abrigo.

Bombinhas – pontos positivos: É a menor cidade em território do Estado, mas possui 39 praias. A natureza e as paisagens são o forte da cidade. Há boas opões em imóveis. Você viverá numa cidade com muita qualidade de vida e segurança, estará próxima de Floripa e Balneário Camboriú. Pontos negativos: é muito pequena, então vc dependerá das outras cidades próximas. No verão fica muito mais lotada e insuportável do que Floripa ou Balneário. Os acessos à cidade são horríveis e você ficará presa em filas por horas no verão. Escolha os bairros de Bombas, Quatro Ilhas ou Mariscal. Poderá escolher também algumas praias da cidade de Porto Belo.

Garopaba – pontos positivos: tem ótimas praias, e lindas paisagens. Com a duplicação da BR101, estará muito próxima de Florianópolis e de Criciúma. Tem uma ótima qualidade de vida e ótimas opções de imóveis. É a terra do surf no litoral, junto com Floripa. É menos badalada do que as cidades do litoral norte, então é menos movimentada. Pontos negativos: você dependerá de cidades maiores como Criciúma ou Florianópolis para ter serviços melhores. Não terá mtas opções de lazer na cidade que não estejam ligadas ao mar. Escolha os bairros do Centro, Silveira e o bairro da Praia do Rosa, na cidade vizinha de Imbituba.

Balneário Camboriú – como vc disse querer um lugar com paisagens e clima parecido com o da Lagoa, já descarto o bairro da Praia Central. Pontos positivos: próxima de várias cidades maiores. Possui ótima gama de serviços (para uma cidade de apenas 100 mil habitantes), ótima opções de lazer, com alguns dos melhores clubes do mundo o ano todo, não somente no verão. A natureza e as paisagens também são muito bonitas. Pontos negativos: muito lotada no verão e isso influencia em todos os serviços e na qualidade de vida da cidade. Considere os bairros de Estaleiro, Estaleirinho, Praia dos Amores. Escolha também o bairro da Praia Brava na cidade vizinha de Itajaí.

Concluindo: Minhas opçoes seriam Florianópolis ou Balneário Camboriú. O litoral e a Serra de Santa Catarina possuem mtos atrativos. Se você morar numa dessa cidades, poderá viver como se estivesse em uma pequena cidade, mas com opões de cidade média e ainda poderá visitar qualquer outra cidade com mais tempo. Uma cidade menor lhe dará muita qualidade de vida, mas pela natural falta de infraestrutura poderá lhe aborrecer rapidamente.


----------



## kahlilburkens (Feb 21, 2013)

Geeezz those places are so overwhelming just like paradise.


----------

